# Binky & Beau's Thread



##  (Jan 8, 2006)

Introducing Binky and Beau. They are abrother-sister team from the San Diego House Rabbit Society.Binky, the sister on the right, is the bossy one in charge. (Typicalgirl) Beau, brother on the left, is the low man on the totempole. He was the runt of the bunny family and would get hisbutt kicked on a regular basis by his other brothers. Theyare five months old and have been spayed and neutered.Theylove to lay in their litter box and drink out of a bowlnot a bottle.


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Awwww, they are so precious.I love their coloring. So glad to see that you brought somelittle buns home with you.Beckie


----------



## SAS (Jan 8, 2006)

awwwww, Zakfoxmom, they're making mecry! I'm so glad you decided to take them in. I'vebeen reading your post, and you were such a great mom to Bunny, theseguys are the luckiest little bunnies in town.

:kiss:


SAS


----------



##  (Jan 8, 2006)

Here is their adoption photo.












[align=right][/align]


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 9, 2006)

i'm very happy for you and Binky and Beau. it makes me soo happy for a good mum like you to take in bunnies. LOL


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Jan 9, 2006)

they are really sweet, congratulations on getting them,,


----------



## m.e. (Jan 9, 2006)

What precious sweethearts:inlove:

And Binky is sooo beautiful! I *love* her markings 

~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Lissa (Jan 9, 2006)

Lovely rabbits. :love:


----------



## jordiwes (Jan 9, 2006)

Sweethearts! Love that white nosey! And those ears!

Congrats! :bunnydance:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 9, 2006)

What a beautiful pair. Congratulations on your new additions!:elephant:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 9, 2006)

:bunnydance:I am sooo happy youdecided to get more bunnies, and Binky and Beau are certainly lucky tohave you. They are really lovely! Look forward to hearingwhat they get up to 

Jan


----------



## SAS (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey, how did Binky and Beauhandle their first night at their new home?ink iris:


----------



##  (Jan 9, 2006)

They spent a lot of time in their litterbox. Their cage is currently in our bedroom until we can getthe spare bedroom situated. At one point, Ranger and Butter,two of our cats snuck in the room and were laying near the cagewatching them. I didn't know this until Binky started tothump and I couldn't figure out what the sound was. Bunny wasalways really quiet and had never thumped. Well once thelights went out, they started to eat and party. I ended upsleeping downstairs because my husband's snoring was justhideous!!!! This morning my husband said that they weremaking a lot of noise throwing their dishes around. They areapparently goingto fit in really well with us.

:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new furkids! I'm sureBunny would be proud. They look like a fantasticduo! I can't wait to hear more stories.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jan 10, 2006)

theyre so cute!:love:congrats on the new bunnies! cant wait to here more about them!


----------



## angieang21 (Jan 10, 2006)

They are a stunning pair. Lots of luck to you! Hope they enjoy their new home!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi, how are Binky and Beau? :wave:

Are you getting some sleep? :sleep:



SAS :jumpforjoy:and PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 22, 2006)

How cute!


----------



## tailof2rabbits (Feb 4, 2006)

Those are lovely bunnies right there. :happydancePost more pictures?


----------

